# A song my father used to listen to when I was young and he was still alive



## alexanderelias (Mar 19, 2013)

Greetings!

I suddently remembered a tune in my head that my father used to listen to when he was sick during the period he had cancer. I have no idea of how to find out what the name of the song is because it is not a song that you hear in everyday situation or on the radio.

I am so desperate and I didn't know where else to go, I really need to listen to this song again. I went on and tried to replay the tune as best as I could in order for others to help me try to find the song. It is a kind of romantic piano tune that goes like this:

http://loldaddy.com/misc/piano_tune.wav

It would mean the world to me if someone could recognize it and remember it's name.

Best of regards,
Alexander


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

That sounds like Albinoni's Adagio , about a third of the way through.


----------



## alexanderelias (Mar 19, 2013)

That is the song! Thank you so much! You brought a tear to my eye


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Aww, you're welcome.  I'm glad I could help!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Three cheers for Feathers!


----------

